# 1936 Mead Ranger Double Diamond



## Nickinator (Sep 30, 2017)

We just posted our super nice 36 DD Ranger on ebay- if anyone has interest contact us thru here and maybe we can make a deal. 

Got the correct rear light now, thanks @catfish for the Delta Defender, sure looks good!
Darcie/Nick

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1936...936196?hash=item4d6466bc04:g:Ld0AAOSwPO5Z0A5q


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow! Worth archiving here on our Forum.

*Prewar 1936 Schwinn Mead Ranger Double Diamond Frame ~ Stunning Condition!*




 5 viewed per hour
*Seller information*
theurbanearth (623 )
100% Positive feedback
Price:
US $5,000.00
Buy It Now
Best Offer:
No returns
Shipping:
$150.00 Standard Shipping | See details 
Item location:
Mpls, MN, United States
Ships to:
United States


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 30, 2017)

I have already edited the ad, and will make changes when needed, for example, fender light untested, horn not wired etc, so best to visit the actual link for up to date info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 1, 2017)

Bike is *SOLD*
Darcie


----------



## kreika (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank goodness!!! Was about to contact you. Not a Schwinn guy but that was cherry,if it was og. Congrats!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2017)

Great bike! 
Could we see a pic of the seat stamp please?


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2017)

That was one sweet prewar!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Great bike!
> Could we see a pic of the seat stamp please?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oskisan (Oct 2, 2017)

What a beautiful bike!


----------

